# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Failing a NCAA drug test!!

## PIMPOLOGY101

I just found out i failed my NCAA drug test taking Phera Plex. I was wondering if anyone knows about the appeal process and the chances i will get to play again!!

----------


## DBflash21

Hate to say it bro, but automatic 1 calendar year suspension. Unfortuantely you're out of luck.

----------


## vacarski

What sport do you play?

----------


## PIMPOLOGY101

Football. What is the chances the appeal will work!!

----------


## vacarski

Don't really know, give it a shot though, it cant hurt.

If anything they would have you take another test during the appeal process but I'm not really sure. I'd be prepared for that just in case though.

----------


## DBflash21

> Football. What is the chances the appeal will work!!


Slim to none.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

that shit wont work, ur out-go pro..

----------


## soccer#3

Yep one year of eligilibity down the drain.

Whats phera plex anyway?

----------


## The Shredder

All you really can do in your appeal is say you didn't know what you were taking was illegal. I will be kind of a long shot cause they tell in the begining of the season that you are responsible for you own actions when taking suppliments and you sign a paper. Sorry to hear you failed, thats a lot of players worst nightmare

----------


## TheNextBigThing

Yeah bro. I hate to say it, but your fuc|<ed. But, I wouldn't go down without a fight. I would absolutely try to appeal it even if the chances were slim to none. BTW, you should have known that it was illegal, why did you take it?




> Yep one year of eligilibity down the drain. Whats phera plex anyway?


A methylated version of a steroid (I forgot which).

----------


## hardgainer12

phera plex is legal isnt it? i thought it hasnt been banned yet....

----------


## PIMPOLOGY101

Thats what i thought too. They said they found Madol in my system a new anabolic steroid . I dont know what the **** Madol is and i looked the main ingrediant up on drugfreesport.com/rec and nothing came up. Does anyone know what MADOL is????

----------


## rhinoman

Phera plex isn't on the banned substances list for the NCAA. Therefore you should have a damn good chance appealing it. If it is legal and not banned, they can't just f*&k you because it should have been banned. I think you will be one of the few who will be able to beat the NCAA on this one. Probably gonna take a lawyer though. If they allow you a re-test, try www.steroidcleanse.com

----------


## The Shredder

Just do your homework and get all the information you can about your situation, you might be able overturn it

----------


## DBflash21

> *Phera plex isn't on the banned substances list for the NCAA*. Therefore you should have a damn good chance appealing it. If it is legal and not banned, they can't just f*&k you because it should have been banned. I think you will be one of the few who will be able to beat the NCAA on this one. Probably gonna take a lawyer though. If they allow you a re-test, try www.steroidcleanse.com


Actually it is along with a few other substances that got added for the 05-06 Calendar year. I really hate to break it to this guy, but he's out of luck.

----------


## novastepp

it is definately on the banned list as of this year... appeal process will only work if you have a doctor say it would benefit you in some way other than sports, and if he recommends it for further use...which he won't...

----------


## PIMPOLOGY101

I already have looked at the 05-06 banned substances and its not on there. So i dont know where you all are getting your info but it is inaccurate.

----------


## DBflash21

> I already have looked at the 05-06 banned substances and its not on there. So i dont know where you all are getting your info but it is inaccurate.


You're innacurate. If we're so wrong, then what are you tripping on? I have the updated list AS WE SPEAK....but go ahead Mr. Knowitall.

----------


## PIMPOLOGY101

When did the updated list come out and give me the website!!!

----------


## JJEB2

http://www1.ncaa.org/membership/ed_o...ug_classes.pdf

you could possibly appeal and it might buy you some time to clear. on the list it says other related compounds which leaves it up in the air so there is a possibilty on winning the appeal.

----------


## PIMPOLOGY101

Finally someone who knows what they are talking about. But **** the NCAA with that bullshit RELATED COMPOUNDS. That could mean any substance on the market!!

----------


## truck

not really it would have to have been something that skewed your epitest out of normal ranges, that's when they test to find the specific steroid , saves them a lot of money to do it this way, its not like the olympics where they test it all no matter what.

----------


## TheNextBigThing

> not really it would have to have been something that skewed your epitest out of normal ranges, that's when they test to find the specific steroid, saves them a lot of money to do it this way, its not like the olympics where they test it all no matter what.


He has the right idea. You are absoulutely in the wrong here, but if you take it far enough, they may just not put in the effort. Like everyone has stated before, get a lawyer and see what he can do.

----------


## skribbble

> Finally someone who knows what they are talking about. But **** the NCAA with that bullshit RELATED COMPOUNDS. That could mean any substance on the market!!



hey man were u taking phera plex at the time of the test or did u just get off it? Lemme know cause i plan on doing a 4 week cycle once spring ball is over...

----------


## PIMPOLOGY101

Yeah man i would suggest that you dont take Phera-Plex cause they ****ed me big time!!!

----------

